# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Atmosfera e festes se 100 vjetorit ne foto

## prenceedi

Tirana ka filluar te mare pamjes e saj festive 
Nuk jam fotograf dhe fotot qe kam bere nuk jane te nje cilesie te larte, por do te deshiroja qe te gjith antaret te sjellin fotot e tyre nga atmosfera festive ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare ku pritet te festohet 100 vjetori i pavarsise.
E pse jo ndoshta ndonje keshille nga ne per ata qe meren me dekorin e festes do te bente pune.

----------


## loneeagle

shume bukur, flm qe i vendose fotot

----------


## EncounterAL

Shume bukur !

----------


## Tipiku

*Diku Ne Diber te Madhe*

Me Pelqeu Punimi

----------


## Tipiku

*Ec Te Vdeksha Si Yll Tirona Ime*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

Prence, perfundimisht nuk je fotograf.  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje: 

Megjithate rrofsh per mundimin.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alketi83



----------


## EncounterAL

> 


 Shqiponja e Flamurit Shqiptar eshte ne kembe dhe kryelarte.

 Fotografia tek postimi #7 tregon gabime ne vendosjen e flamurit. 
 Shpresoj te riparohet shpejt !

----------


## alketi83

> Shqiponja e Flamurit Shqiptar eshte ne kembe dhe kryelarte.
> 
>  Fotografia tek postimi #7 tregon gabime ne vendosjen e flamurit. 
>  Shpresoj te riparohet shpejt !




Ne kete foto duket qarte qe flamuri eshte vene ne menyre te gabuar dhe stanone shume.


Ndersa ne foton ne postimin#7 & #9 nuk shoh ndonje gabim, eshte njesoj sikur qendron ne shtize por ne permase me te vogel, eshte njesoj si fotoja me poshte

----------


## BlueBaron

> Ne kete foto duket qarte qe flamuri eshte vene ne menyre te gabuar dhe stanone shume.



Alket nuk jam dakort me ty. Flamuri ka forme drejtkendeshi dhe qendron i varur vertikalisht. Kudo ne bote kur flamuri shpaloset vertikalisht merr ate forme.

----------


## alketi83

Gjithsesi ndoshta gabim nuk eshte por mundesia ishte per ta vene shqiponjen me koke larte si ne kete foto . .

----------


## prenceedi

> Alket nuk jam dakort me ty. Flamuri ka forme drejtkendeshi dhe qendron i varur vertikalisht. Kudo ne bote kur flamuri shpaloset vertikalisht merr ate forme.


As nuk jam dakort me ty.......
Kudo ne bote simboli ne flamur nuk qendron horizontal
Ka flamuj apostafat per kete pune qe jane te stergjatur dhe shqiponjen e kane me koke lart dhe jo me shqiponje duke fjetur gjume si kjo ne foto....  :shkelje syri: 




> Shqiponja e Flamurit Shqiptar eshte ne kembe dhe kryelarte.
> 
> Fotografia tek postimi #7 tregon gabime ne vendosjen e flamurit. 
> Shpresoj te riparohet shpejt !


Mos u merzit enco ........... e regulluan shqiptaret kete pune
Gjysmat e flamujve i kane shqitur me gjithe hekura disa te tjere kane mare vetem flamurin.
Neper ballkonet e kateve te para nuk ngre dot flamur se ta vjedhin naten.......

----------


## EncounterAL

> Ne kete foto duket qarte qe flamuri eshte vene ne menyre te gabuar dhe stanone shume.
> 
> 
> Ndersa ne foton ne postimin#7 & #9 nuk shoh ndonje gabim, eshte njesoj sikur qendron ne shtize por ne permase me te vogel, eshte njesoj si fotoja me poshte


========================================
 Flamujt ne postimet #7, # 9 & #10, nuk jane vendosur njelloj. 
 Tek fotoja ngjitur kam vene ne dukje te dyja fotot nga postet # 7 & #10,
 dhe kam treguar me shigjeta dhe numra 1 dhe 2 , dy flamujt nga fotoja e postit #7
 per te cilen kam diskutuar.

  Flamuri i treguar nga shigjeta #1 eshte vendosur gabim.
  Flamuri i treguar nga shigjeta #2 eshte vendosur ashtu si duhet.

  Flamuri #3 , pra ai i postit #10, eshte vendosur njesoj si #2 pra eshte ashtu si duhet.

  Flamujt #1 dhe #2 nuk jane vendosur njesoj. Shpresoj te jem shprehur qarte.

----------


## prenceedi

*Sheshi shqiponja*.Duke u montuar shqiponja e madhe ne rethrrotullimin e doganes.

Blue.......na fal per cilesine por per pak e hengra gjoben nga polici se me pa me celular ne dore duke bere foto.  :ngerdheshje: 



Ne shesh ishin te pakten 50 punetore te bashkishe qe punonin per regullimin e lulishtes,si edhe po aq pergjegjesa qe rrinin e shikonin

----------


## AlbaneZ

Shkup



Lezhe.



Ne gjimnazin e Dibres se Madhe!Harta Shqipri Etnike dhe Flamuri Kombetar i pa mbaruar

----------


## AlbaneZ

Muzeu Kruje 





Korca!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Qendra ne Tirane!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nuk e di nga eshte mare kjo foto por shume e bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## AlbaneZ

:buzeqeshje:

----------

